# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Retaining walls

## barnes

I have decided to put a few retaining walls on my block. Since I'm not very familiar with this process (organising) I have a few questions.
1. Do I need to supply any documents, schetches or drawings to my local council?
2. Can I do the work myself or do I need to hire a licenced contractor?
3. Are there any specific things I should look into before starting (like plans of where piping or cables might be in - my house is a new build).
I'm in South Australia.
Thank you all for your help.

----------


## Pulse

how high is the wall? up to 1m normally ok. NSW has exempt and complying development legislation to help decide the rules. Best go to local council and ask to speak to the duty planner if they have one, they have maps available for sewer and know the laws.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bookleaf

1. - The building of retaining walls comes under the state development act and such are regulated.
I believe that as a general rule in SA, retaining walls on property boundaries due to excavation or buildup over 1 metre (as mentioned above), need council approval and usually an engineers certificate to show it has been designed, not just guessed.  Detailed drawings of location and construction, detailing materials used, sizes, cross sections etc will also be required.
Also, I believe any wall built to retain earth (either by excavation or build up) over 1 meter that may be within your own property also needs approval.
Any wall built over Easements and encumbrances needs the approval of the identity holding the Easement or encumbrance (ie, SA Water for sewer lines).
2. For small walls DYI is possible.  As the walls get higher and the requirements get more demanding, professional help will most likely be the best approach.
Fees are applicable for applications (of course!!).
As mentioned, contact your local council planning department.  They are usually very helpful in advising the inns and outs of these things and advise what forms need filling in and where to get info/designs but can not do any of the design or drawing work for you.
3. - Basic sewer line location can be got from SA water.  Water pipe locations may not be available at all. Underground phone line may be available from Testra but I doubt it. Underground power should be available from Power networks.
The original builder may have some of these details since your house is a new build. 
All the best with your build.  I am contemplating a small height but tricky boundary excavation/buildup project.
I am in Adelaide also.
Check your local council web site.  It may give you the run-around and talk in overall concepts and lead you to government regulatory sites, but you will get the drift.

----------


## barnes

Thanks a lot bookleaf and Pulse.
Another questions if you don't mind.
Where can I apply for the enginners certificate if I'll ever need one?
I'll go and visit my Marion council soon as suggested.

----------


## bookleaf

An "engineers certificate" is probably a simplification in terminology.  A civil engineer, experienced in retaining wall work, will look at you requirements, most likely by visiting your site, and produce drawings and specifications of what he says is required for your walls.  These will be in his official letter head and have a covering letter.  All this is the "engineers certificate".  Copies of this will need to accompany your application as support documentation.
The council will most probably have names of engineers you can contact.  If not, look up civil engineers in the yellow pages.  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## barnes

Thanks bookleaf, I'll start the whole process next week.

----------


## bookleaf

Barnes
Let us all know how you get on and how it all is progressing (even if it is going pear shaped!).  It is informative for followers of this thread and also for others in the future (and may help me when I make further steps towards my wall).
Closes things out nicely if you could.
Thanks, and all the best with the wall. 
Bookleaf

----------


## barnes

Yeah Ok.
I can't be completely sure of the time though, because I'm doing internal stuff in the house itself, then after I'm finished I will go for extrenal things. I'll visit my council next week and see where it will take me.

----------

